
Show HN: Textingway – Create and post to a blog with one text message - boxcardavin
http://textingway.com
======
timdavila
Interesting concept. Do you have an example blog? I would suggest linking to
one from your landing page.

~~~
boxcardavin
Will do.

[http://textingway.com/BDMEM2S](http://textingway.com/BDMEM2S)

~~~
timdavila
I'm having deja vu. Isn't this how Twitter began, thus the need for character
limits?

~~~
boxcardavin
Haha, yep.

Textingway - Twitter 2007

------
fiatjaf
Very, very interesting.

Shameless plug: since you're not allowing your users to modify and style their
blogs' HTML you could make use of the concept of classless templates:
[http://websitesfortrello.github.io/classless/](http://websitesfortrello.github.io/classless/)

~~~
boxcardavin
Cool, I'll take a look.

This might sound silly, but what do you think is interesting about it? We FEEL
like it's good for something but we're trying to discover what that is. Don't
tell PG I said that...

~~~
fiatjaf
Well, I don't know. Sometimes I came up with something on my mind I would like
to "post somewhere". I don't use Twitter, so Textingway could be my solution.

However, since I'm not in the US I'll not use it. Also, besides having these
thoughts every day, a little later I remember that I quit Facebook because it
forced me to write things I wasn't sure I wanted to write, then I decide I'm
not going to post anything. I'm a peculiar case, probably.

------
boxcardavin
Shameless/shameful plug, we were (a bust) on PH today
[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/textingway](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/textingway)

~~~
boxcardavin
Hey, now it's goin pretty good!

------
jcuga
I was thinking earlier today that I'd probably use twitter if it was text
based like it used to be.

You should definitely put some example/feature threads on your website.

~~~
jcuga
oh i see the blog link...

